# Rust Removal Methods Explained



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2018)

What's the best method of rust removal for your projects?  Here's a pretty informative video.


----------



## furrycnorm (Sep 26, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> What's the best method of rust removal for your projects?  Here's a pretty informative video.



Great video, thanks for posting!


----------

